# 1899 Model 20 Crescent Tandem / Tribune Bicycle Downsizing My Collection



## Dweber (Jan 1, 2019)

Losing some of my space and must sell off some of my collection. A little bit of everything from bicycles, car parts, advertising, toys, etc. Click on link below.
No buyers premium! for auction details
Thanks Dave
https://stlouis.craigslist.org/bik/d/saint-louis-crescent-20-tandem/6783694545.html

www.masseyauctionservice.com


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jan 1, 2019)

Wow.  I wish I could bid but it's 2000 miles away.  Good luck


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 1, 2019)

I’m so into this bike Dave, May just be my next project!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dweber (Jan 1, 2019)

I hope so! Still shows original pinstriping. Came from Museum of Transportation here in St. Louis.
No buyers premium and high bidder owns it. Storage can be arranged.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jan 1, 2019)

Nice Tandem!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 5, 2019)

Pics for archives













Happy bidding today!
Post up pics if you buy something; please.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 5, 2019)

Fingers crossed I'll have a new tandem by days end!


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 5, 2019)

So who got it?


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 5, 2019)

I got it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 5, 2019)

Congrads!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 9, 2019)

I got this bicycle and began my cleaning process, I will put up a proper post once I get another set of Crescent pedals for it. 

Happy with the progress though:
I added to the original paint machine: 

Period single tube tires 
Period matched Hunt saddles 
Close period match grip set


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 9, 2019)

Where are you getting pedals?


----------

